# Music from 'The Red Shoes'. Help



## Metairie Road

Could someone please tell me the name of the music being played on the piano in the practice room sequence? I've checked IMDB but it's not listed with the other soundtrack music.

From the movie 'The Red Shoes'
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=l2-UV6MF0g4#t=67

Thanks
Metairie Road


----------

